# What is best way to do my taxes? I have a full time job; i Uber as a 2nd job



## KENNETH P (Apr 5, 2020)

Last year was my first year as a part time Uber driver. I need tax advice and suggestions.


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

Check out your local colleges, one of the colleges here in Salt Lake did all my taxes for free And I’m getting back almost $3000


----------



## theMezz (Sep 29, 2018)

prepare to get 100 different answers. 
I use and have used Turbotax for years


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

KENNETH P said:


> I need tax advice and suggestions.


And you came here.

Did you think to ask a TAX PROFESSIONAL?

There are experienced tax preparers that are familiar with this gig.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Use the same DIY tax software or tax preparer use used last year. Provide your ride share income and expenses when asked for them (Schedule C). If you have kept track of business related mileage you probably won't owe a lot in income tax for ride share profits, but you will have to pay SECA (Social Security and Medicare) of 15.3% on your net profits if they were at least $400 (Schedule SE). Tax software programs such as TurboTax will walk you through your entire return(s.) You can also deduct the prorated cost of your cellphone used for ride share.
If you don't feel confident in doing your tax returns yourself, go to a professional. @UberTaxPro on these boards can help if you PM him. Good luck to you.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

KENNETH P said:


> I need tax advice and suggestions.


You're asking Uber drivers for tax advice & suggestions??? &#128518;


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Uber has a link to TurboTax right in the app! They import your tax data from Uber then ask if you want same from lyft. Easy AF and it’s free! Shee-it.


----------

